# Amazon App Not Working Properly



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Is anyone else having an issue with the Amazon app not loading correctly when trying to play an episode from the PlayList?

In the past, I could highlight and episode in the PlayList and just hit the Play button. Now, it seems that I have to select the episode first and then hit Play while the Watch Now text is highlighted.

Tonight it got worse when I tried to watch episodes of The Americans. When I would select an episode and hit Play, it will start to launch, but then just sit on a black screen. I can, however, launch the Amazon app on its own and then playback an episode.

I have v20.5.9 on my Roamio Pro.

Anyone have any thoughts or ideas?

Thanks,
Merg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## herzzreh (Sep 11, 2008)

Yup, mine started doing that. No solutions here, sorry.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

The Merg said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with the Amazon app not loading correctly when trying to play an episode from the PlayList?
> 
> In the past, I could highlight and episode in the PlayList and just hit the Play button. Now, it seems that I have to select the episode first and then hit Play while the Watch Now text is highlighted.
> 
> ...


exact same problem for me started Tuesday. only works if you go through Amazon app which is much more inconvenient


----------



## Paul Coco (Jan 21, 2003)

Same here. In addition previously deleted streaming episodes (both Amazon and Netflix) have reappeared. Haven't found any solution.


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm seeing the issue as well with 20.5.9 on my Roamio Pro. I select an episode in a OnePass to play from Amazon Prime and I get a black screen. 

I can go directly to the Amazon Video app and play the show after finding it inside the app.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

After getting the black screen back out, and restart the Tivo, go back and try again. I had to that after the software update to even get into Amazon, Vudu etc, as well as from one pass, even to get into the Opera Apps.


----------



## yobuda (Mar 18, 2016)

Doing it for me as well, about 3-4 weeks now.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Just tried it and same problem on my Roamio Plus also on 20.5.9.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

tampa8 said:


> After getting the black screen back out, and restart the Tivo, go back and try again. I had to that after the software update to even get into Amazon, Vudu etc, as well as from one pass, even to get into the Opera Apps.


I'll try to restart my TiVo tonight and will post back my results.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkcarter (Apr 8, 2002)

I just now tried restarting mine. At least the "My Episodes" re-populated and remembered my actual episodes for one show on Amazon. But still I can't go directly to the show. I can go through My Shows | Video Providers | Amazon and get there anyway.



The Merg said:


> I'll try to restart my TiVo tonight and will post back my results.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm experiencing the same problem on my Premiere. You cannot get to an Amazon video from the Now Playing list or through TiVo search.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

I opened a ticket with TiVo support and they replied it was a known issue and they are working on a fix.


----------



## sschwar2 (Jun 14, 2001)

Same here on two units.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

JolDC said:


> I opened a ticket with TiVo support and they replied it was a known issue and they are working on a fix.


Hopefully, that is accurate.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I'll try to restart my TiVo tonight and will post back my results.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No luck. Same issue still.

- Merg


----------



## mrjstrand (Mar 20, 2016)

Same thing here.... have spent hours on it and no luck.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

I noticed when this happened my tv tried to switch to 1080 30p resolution. Never seen that before.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Same here. Both on Roamio Basic and original Premiere.


----------



## adbor44 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been having the same issue for the past week or two with my Roamio Pro. I chatted with customer service this morning. I told the agent I have already rebooted my TiVo as well as removed/added Amazon under "My Service Providers."

After waiting for several minutes, the agent said " We are currently investigating this issue. Thanks for the troubleshooting you have done. I will add case number to our investigation. You will not need to do anything further, once the issue has been resolve it will automatically update to your TiVo box. The case number is XXXXXXXX"

I have been a TiVo customer for years and I can't remember the last time it had an issue. I will gladly wait for the fix.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

I have this problem. Called TiVo support to add me to their list - they've had this as an open problem since about 3/16. I recall a similar problem several months ago which went on for a very long time.

Called Amazon video support. There was no record found of this general problem. They are looking into it further.

This needs some coordination between TiVo and Amazon if it's not happening.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

Just noticed it may be partially fixed. The Amazon app will now run from the My Shows links, but leads to different place depending on how you click.

Clicking play inside a folder of episodes leads you to the episode without memory of where you left off. If you click More Episodes in the app, the episode list has no record of what you watched.

Clicking play in an episode details page (watch now) leads you to the episode with memory of where you left off (resume) and clicking More Episodes shows what you've already watched.

I haven't tried a movie - the above obviously relates to a TV series.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

What is happening for a TV series is two separate lists are now being created on Amazon's app end (ie. There are two entries in Recently Watched). One is reached by the link to episode in the TiVo's series folder, the other to TiVo's detail of episode page.

I haven't tried the links from TiVo's search/explore pages.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

The series Bosch is having this duplication issue, but other TV series I've tried (ie. New Yorker Presents) doesn't.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

TiVo's latest "fix" restarted the TiVo overnight and now doesn't allow playing from the episode name. You have to go into the detail screen and play from there.

This now seems to apply to other video providers as well. Just tried playing a Netflix episode.


----------



## mrjstrand (Mar 20, 2016)

Everything was up and working for me yesterday afternoon. There is a little 5-10 second delay... but has now been working for the last day.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

This isn't fixed...all videos, whether episodes or movies, can only be played from inside their detail screens. This now involves all video providers, not just Amazon.


----------



## sschwar2 (Jun 14, 2001)

Far from fixed. 

Tivo had me remove the video provider, reboot, force connect to Tivo and add Amazon prime again. It forced me to reactivate. When it started 'working' but I said it was very slow he transferred me to Amazon and the guy said 'did you talk to Tivo?' 

So it is not fixed in my book - telling a 2 year old to be patient for Fireman Sam to start isn't exactly easy.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry you let TiVo waste your time doing the jump the monkey through hoops routine...

Yes, I forgot to mention I had to reauthorize Amazon AND HBOgo after the latest incomplete-fix (but not Netflix - and I've only tried those 3). And it is a bit slower booting like others experience. It's like versions I remember several months ago that were slower.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm experiencing pretty much everything noted in this thread:

*clicking play in a folder list won't start the app - you have to drill into the episode page (not Amazon specific; Netflix is affected by this, too)
*the app now takes about 20 seconds to start; used to take about 10 seconds
*resuming playback after a rewind takes longer
*instead of opening up on the episode detail page in the Amazon app, it opens up on the homescreen (I'm watching Bosch S1; haven't watched other Amazon content in the last week or so)


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I can't get videos to play from Onepass for amazon or hbo go. Both apps launch, but just take me to their home pages. Netflix works fine for me, so far. Amazon, hbo go, and YouTube take up to a full minute to load, whereas Netflix seems more or less normal load time. Roamio basic on 20.5.9.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

A few more days have passed...Just mentioning the slowness and loss of UI features, described by several of us, continues to exist.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm guessing (hoping) this will be fixed in the next release, but who knows when that will be. Hopefully, there will be an update before the next season release.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I was just coming to the forum to complain about recent YouTube problems and slowness and see its not just me. I also get randomly kicked out of the YT app a lot.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Amazon app has been slow but tolerable for me. However, tonight subtitles have been slower than dialogue. It's annoying as heck to have the subtitle of the previous character's dialogue display when another character is speaking.

Ding dang it... why is it that updates always seem to take two steps back for every step forward? This is not just TiVo but everything else in the digital world. Computers, cell phones, you name it. Something that worked perfectly fine, is often broken when something is updated or some new feature is added.

Lately, it seems like all I do is mitigate updates!


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

been working again the past few days


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

tivoknucklehead said:


> been working again the past few days


Not working here. Cannot play Amazon or Netflix shows from the PlayList still.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if 20.6.1 resolved this issue?

Thanks.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The Merg said:


> Can anyone tell me if 20.6.1 resolved this issue?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


I detect no difference between 20.5.9 and 20.6.1, so navigation is still slow.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

But can you actually play an Amazon Video or Netflix video directly from the PlayList?


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

The Merg said:


> But can you actually play an Amazon Video or Netflix video directly from the PlayList?
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. I asked about this in another thread and someone said they talked to TiVo about this and it wouldn't be fixed because they removed this capability on purpose because there can be multiple streaming providers for a given show.

Your other issue (black screen) should be resolved IIRC. There are release notes posted (via a link to a TiVo.com support page) in another thread (I think over in Coffeehouse.)


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

mrizzo80 said:


> No. I asked about this in another thread and someone said they talked to TiVo about this and it wouldn't be fixed because they removed this capability on purpose because there can be multiple streaming providers for a given show.
> 
> Your other issue (black screen) should be resolved IIRC. There are release notes posted (via a link to a TiVo.com support page) in another thread (I think over in Coffeehouse.)


Yeah, I saw the notes that the black screen issue was resolved. I was hoping the other issue was resolved as well.

I just liked being able to go into my PlayList and selecting a show that I had in there with streaming episodes and just hitting Play on it and having it launch the app and starting playback.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I a not sure what the PlayList is, but I can launch a Netfix or Amazon Prime video by clicking on it and pressing select.


----------

